# 1955 Mercury 55E 40 hp



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, here it is boys! Straight out of the storage, where it's been for 20+ years. Dusty, dirty, outside rust, not to mention the spider webs. :? 

The rust is from some old shovels hanging overhead. I tried a little place with scotch bright yesterday. It will be easy to remove. Looked under the cowling to find even more spider webs. Of course, the old belt is dry and broke, but I can get another one for about $37. I'm sure that's not all I'll have to buy. :roll: 

Sorry about the bad pics. I'll take more with a real camera, after I clean her up.

  

Keith
Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 13, 2014)

pics


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 13, 2014)

pics


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 13, 2014)

pics


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 13, 2014)

You can see the boat it goes on at:
Boat House

Lone Star 1956 Restore

It's the original motor that came on the boat. 

Comments Welcome! 8) 

Keith
Texas


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 13, 2014)

You'll have to make a special spanner wrench to change the water pump.
I have a 1956 55E


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 13, 2014)

Can you post a pic of it, please? I appreciate your knowledge and advice.

Keith


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here's a pic of my 55E


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 14, 2014)

Crazyman,

That is a nice one! :mrgreen: I can only hope to see ours looking as good as yours (and running)!

I haven't even begun to tear in to the motor, so I know I can use all the advice I can get, and very appreciative.

What about that tool you mentioned? How'd you make it?

Thanks!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Once you drop the lower unit the water pump is under the cover that the drive shaft comes up through.You should see 2 holes in the cover which you have to unthread to get to impeller.
I took a washer & drilled 2 holes the distance of the 2 holes in the cover & put pins in them & a handle on the washer to make a spanner wrench.Tig welded everything together.


----------



## Steve A W (Aug 14, 2014)

TexasLoneStar
Here's a link to a thread on the AOMCi website that shows a spanner wrench made from 
a cresent wrench.
HTH

https://www.aomci.org/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1373581906/7#7

Good Luck with Your motor!

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 15, 2014)

Steve,

Thank you for that info. I appreciate it. =D> I will look it up. Have all kinds of tools, just not that one!

Thank you again!
Keith


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 15, 2014)

Crazyman,

Thank you for the info. =D> I did pull up the other link and read it too. Between the two, I got some fantastic information on how to make the tool, and knowing it is a left hand thread. I'd have been like the guy from Canada trying to figure out why I couldn't get it off. #-o 

Before it's all said and done, I'm sure I will be full of questions. Right now, I'm cleaning it up real good to see where and how everything works. I have a general idea, but ya never know with these old motors at what might come up.

Thanks again!
Keith


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Sep 16, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=363240#p363240 said:


> crazymanme2 » 13 Aug 2014, 16:52[/url]"]Here's a pic of my 55E




Crazyman,

I've got a couple of questions for you, if you don't mind.

1.) I see that yours has a tiller handle. Ours has the cable going up to the control box. It has a push button and should have a key switch, but it's gone. My questions is: what are the 2 holes in the front lower cowl for? Another set - push button choke/throttle and key switch?

2.) This one is missing the choke solenoid and a couple of parts to it. Seems like the carbs should have covers on them. Is that right?

3.) Missing the distributor cover bracket. I see on on ebay for about $30. Can't find one anywhere else. Is this a necessity?

I appreciate the advise, not only from you, but anyone else that wants to chime in.

Thanks!
Keith


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Sep 16, 2014)

These pics make it look really gummed up but it's not. The glare from the sun in the window put a yellowish tint to everything. (sorry)

This pic shows the 2 holes that I mentioned.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 17, 2014)

I will answer your questions when I get home to see if mine has those holes.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks! No rush, just whenever ya get time.

Keith
Texas


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 20, 2014)

The opening next to the fuel is for the electrical & the other is for adjustments.That's how a doner parts motor is.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Sep 21, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366648#p366648 said:


> crazymanme2 » 20 Sep 2014, 20:48[/url]"]The opening next to the fuel is for the electrical & the other is for adjustments.That's how a doner parts motor is.



I guess I'm a bit confused. All the electrical runs through the harness, then leads along the side to the control box. What kind of adjustments are you talking about? 
So yours was a donor parts motor?

I think I've confused myself. #-o Must be different than yours because of the leads going to the control box in lieu of stick steer.

Ordered a few parts and got them in Friday. Have already put in the fuel pump kit. Got a new belt, but have to get the nut of the flywheel first. :x gggrrr It's been "soaking" with lubricant since Friday. I think this one is going to have to have a bit more "umf" than just arm strength. Hello air tools! I know it's going to be even tougher to get the flywheel off, but got to do it.

The carbs will be the next big thing. Then hoses, etc... My winter project is underway! Thanks for your input! I really appreciate it. 8) 

Keith


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Sep 26, 2014)

Flywheel is off!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Sep 26, 2014)

WD-40 and 30 minutes with tension on it. Then a few slight taps and little more tension. Great Balls of Fire!!!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Sep 28, 2014)

Disconnected all wires today, except for the starter. Cleaned all underneath the flywheel and installed new belt. Put battery cables on her to see if the starter would engage. It did!    

Want to give God His day tomorrow, so will replace the old wires with new ones on Monday. Then comes the carbs. (Oh boy!) :? 

Won't be long now! 8)


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 28, 2014)

Has your motor been switched over to neg. ground?The starter doesn't mater but the rectifier does. [-o<


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Sep 29, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=367176#p367176 said:


> crazymanme2 » 28 Sep 2014, 06:14[/url]"]Has your motor been switched over to neg. ground?The starter doesn't mater but the rectifier does. [-o<




No, it is positive. Just put new belt on and wanted to make sure the starter would engage, as I had not even check to see if the starter would work or not.

What is concerning with the rectifier? Please share! I need all the help I can get.
It has the original old round one.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 29, 2014)

Fix is simple,just get a negative ground rectifier.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Sep 29, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=367266#p367266 said:


> crazymanme2 » 29 Sep 2014, 08:11[/url]"]Fix is simple,just get a negative ground rectifier.




Never thought of that. :idea: 
I'll see what happens when I get it all rewired. The old rectifier might not even work. We will just have to see.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I had some old motors I collect & just took a Neg ground rectifier & put it on my 55E.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Sep 30, 2014)

crazymanme2 said:


> I had some old motors I collect & just took a Neg ground rectifier & put it on my 55E.



That's a great idea. =D> 

I had wondered if the newer rectifiers would work on these old motors. I replaced one back at the first of the summer on our '88, 70 hp Merc. Wasn't very hard...3 wires that I recall. I think it has a built in voltage regulator...I think. #-o Was about $25 from Overton's.

The positive ground on these old motors will make you stop and think before you you burn something up. :wink:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 10, 2014)

Tore down, waiting on other parts to come in.

Carbs are rebuilt, points are clean, new gas lines. Go figure, this old motor has KA9A carbs.  

Rebuilding the wiring harness and replacing internal wires, while I'm waiting on parts. Since this pic was taken, I have also pulled the flywheel, again, and repainted yesterday.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 10, 2014)

Carbs


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 19, 2014)

As of today, it's almost all put back together. _Almost_ Ready to fire.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 26, 2014)

crazymanme2 said:


> Fix is simple,just get a negative ground rectifier.



Go figure, it is already a negative ground! Must have been changed a long time ago.

I went ahead and bought a spanner tool along with a new impeller. I've got the propeller off. Do I have to pull everything out and off the spline; or do I just drop the lower gear case to change the impeller?

I want to install a new impeller before I ever even fire her up. Don't want any misshapen with an old impeller crumbling and causing pieces to go other places.

Somewhere I read about a left handed thread. I don't think the one on the spline is. It is right handed. What's your input? I've had PB Blaster soaking on it for 2 days. Going to _try_ to pull it tomorrow, if I have to, to get the lower unit off. I have bolt on the lower (left side) that the nut has been rounded some. :evil: Man, oh man. It's going to be a bad boy to get off. I might have to use a drimel. #-o 

Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Have to drop lower for impeller change. [-o<


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 29, 2014)

crazymanme2 said:


> Have to drop lower for impeller change. [-o<



Ok, so just drop the lower. Thanks for your help!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 22, 2015)

I haven't posted to this thread in a long while. I did "just drop the lower" and replaced the impeller. Had to buy a spanner tool, but it was well worth the $$.

Over the winter, I've tinkered with her on small things and got her almost ready to fire. That is, if I can get that lower unit back on! Good grief! Both of us stabbing, shaking, and stabbing some more. We worked with that foot for over 4 hours. I am not a quitter, but I knew we better quit before we broke something. :twisted: Just sayin'........

That was 3 weeks ago. Took another stab at it last week, to no avail. Had to call an old friend and ask some specifics. Come to find out, we had the shifter and foot in N. Oh No!!! Has to be in F gear. :roll: 

Tried it again, in F, moving the flywheel every so slightly CW (just like he said) and still can't get her to slide all the way up. It's just plain crazy! :x The top will go in and when we get to the bottom it seems like something is holding it back. #-o

Any advise? It sure would be welcomed! There just has to be some little something we are not doing right.

Spring's in the air and I should would like to get her running.

Thanks!
Keith


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 23, 2015)

I never had the problem your having. You must not have something lined up. Check water tube.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 23, 2015)

crazymanme2 said:


> I never had the problem your having. You must not have something lined up. Check water tube.



Had the water tube in the hole. I sure was hoping you could clue in on this. Thanks for trying to help! I truly do appreciate it.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 23, 2015)

Look up the mid section to the splines in the motor to make sure nothing is in there.Make sure your drive shaft is where it belongs after installing the water pump..Did you slowly turn the motor over to line up the splines when installing the lower unit?


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 23, 2015)

crazymanme2 said:


> Look up the mid section to the splines in the motor to make sure nothing is in there.Make sure your drive shaft is where it belongs after installing the water pump..Did you slowly turn the motor over to line up the splines when installing the lower unit?



No, nothing in there. Even used a Snap-on long snake light to look up in there.
Drive shaft is lined up.
Yes, slowly turned the flywheel CW to line up.

It pulls up, using the nuts, to about 1/4" . When I step back, I can see daylight between the foot and the mid. There is something in the lower splines that just is not right. #-o 
It won't go into or out of gear.

My reasoning is that it should just slip right in, and not have to tighten down the nuts just go get it to pull together. Right or wrong?

What if I moved the shifter lever ever so slightly to get the lower splines to go in? I know it would move the detent a bit, a very small bit.

Keep in mind I've never had this on the boat. It is on the stand. I've never had the shifter cables hooked up to it. So, if I am looking at it from the front, dead on, with the starter on the left, I see the detent at the far right groove. Is this F?

Maybe I've confused myself on the F & R. Do I perhaps have it in R? :shock: 

Thank you kindly for your help. I most certainly do appreciate it.

Keith


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 24, 2015)

*UPDATE:*

After all this work in getting this old motor running, I find out that I'm not working on a Mercury Mark 55E. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

It walks like a duck, it quacks like a duck, but it aint no duck!

According to my old uncle, this motor was built and used in trials in Florida. It was disguised in a Mercury Mark 55E upper and lower cowling. You ask, then WHAT IS IT?!??? SO DID I!!!!! #-o #-o 

She is a 1960 Mercury 400E in a Mark 55E case. Go figure....

This sheds some light on several issues I've had.
#1....the negative ground (instead of positive ground on the Mark 55E).
#2....why the distributor does not have holes for a bracket to mount the distributor cover.
#3....don't need a distributor cover.
#4....why the carbs are different.
#5....why there is "white" paint under the silver on the lower unit.
#6....why there has never been a manual starter retainer, rope or handle? That's right...NEVER. No marks, no nothing. The rope/handle hole in the cowl has cork in it. The 55E top cowl is different than the 400E cowl, thus the flywheel and retainer do not match up. (I think.....I don't know that for sure.) Do you?
#7...is this why the parts numbers coming off this motor are not the same as Mark 55? They are the same as the Mark 58 and 400. Makes me say....hhhmmmmm

Wow! I am flabbergasted and totally over whelmed.

After having been in contact for quite sometime with a gentleman that's an old Merc man that has helped me in several areas of this rebuild, he has confirmed this is a 1960 Mercury 400 E in a 1955 Mark 55E cowl. On top of the block, it is stamped with the same SN as is on the SN plate. It is also stamped with #1-2. Is that #1 of 2??? We don't know and can only assume it is. Do you know?

After reading more on Mr. Carl Kiekhaefer, he was a man of secrets. He did not want the competition to know anything he was doing or about to do. Thus, the lake for trials in Florida. Could this be one of his secrets, to try to throw the competition off? I guess we will never know. All I can go by is what I've been told from my uncle and an old Merc man, and from what they can remember. I have no proof to stand on, but that's ok. It's a pretty awesome story to know and to tell my grand kids! 8) 

So, Crazyman, should I close out this thread and start a new one on a 1960 Merc 400E? #-o I think so, my friend.
Perhaps this is why we are having so much trouble getting the foot back in. :?: 

Some of our friends are over here right now saying, "You go GIRL"! Get 'Er Done! Makes my heart smile...... :wink:

Thanks for all your help. Thank you for your respect, guidance and knowledge. You are truly appreciated.

Signing off of this thread.....March 24th, 2015
Michelle Keith
Tyler, Texas
:shock: _A Girl _....Yes, a girl can too. "I get by with a little help from my friends!"


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 24, 2015)

I believe I have the service manual for that motor.
I will look when I get home.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 25, 2015)

Crazyman,

A manual? Seriously? :shock: 

I started a new thread;
1960 Mercury 400E Restoration

Thanks again for all your help. You have no idea how much you have helped. Thank You!

Catch ya on the new thread.....


----------

